# Barking dogs



## Lobrow58 (Jan 23, 2017)

I live in Ajijic, Lake Chapala, Jalisco Mexico. We have a neighbor that has 15 dogs that 
bark all night long...sometimes getting into horrible fights. Of course this gets other dogs starting to bark so it is a never ending situation Many people have complained. The neighbors response to complaints? "My dogs are not my problem.. my dogs are your problem." Complaints to police and "local authorities" have gone unanswered. We have taken recordings and played them for the authorities. Any suggestions to end the noise pollution we suffer because of these horrible neighbors and their dogs?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We have a neighbor (for those if you following the saga - yes Sr Cohetes) who had two dogs - this little white one about the size of my foot and this big brown short haired dog. It was the little dog that thought it was the boss, but its little yelp was hardly audible. Then the neighbor got a second big brown dog. That dog barked 24 X 7. It bothered us - but it really bothered the neighbor - that new dog lasted about a week.

The neighbor's wife used to host Zumba classes for all the women in the neighborhood. The instructor used to show up on his Harley. Three days a week the windows rocked in the house for an hour at a time. Our neighbor turned 70 last year and is now spending a lot more time at home. All of a sudden there are no more Zumba lessons.

There are wild packs of dogs in the area - but I hardly hear them anymore.
All of the windows in our bedrooms are double pane thermal windows. That really cuts down on the noise. If I could find impact glass I might consider that. I have not resorted to ear plugs, but I know some neighbors have. What really helps is the large stand-up fan we keep in the master bedroom. It makes just the right amount of noise to filter our just about anything.

Our little spat with Mr Cohetes does have its humorous moments. One night their music was particularly loud so I turned on the stereo and blasted out Springstein's Born in the USA. His next party he blasted out Frank Sinatra's New York, New York


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Gatos said:


> One night their music was particularly loud so I turned on the stereo and blasted out Springstein's Born in the USA.


Why would you do something like that?


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Numerous ways to address the issue... all depends on just how covert your willing to be..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Don‘t lose your heads over these matters. Perhaps you are being encouraged to move.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

When we first cut back the bougainvillea wall from a height of perhaps 20 meters to perhaps 2 meters - after informing Mr Cohetes of our intention - he sent out an email to the community in which he complained that we had cut back our hedge which had for years been infringing on his land. Huh ?!? He was upset that we were no longer infringing on his property.

We spent the morning visiting viveros for bamboo. 

As for the topic of moving - the mesa directivo is very supportive of our positions. In fact the president says he can't get along with Mr Cohetes and Mr Cohetes has said he can't get along with the president. So it ain't just us...


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Easy Enough To Imagine... The Neighborhood Jerk is usually seen as just that .......by much or all of the neighborhood.. 



Gatos said:


> When we first cut back the bougainvillea wall from a height of perhaps 20 meters to perhaps 2 meters - after informing Mr Cohetes of our intention - he sent out an email to the community in which he complained that we had cut back our hedge which had for years been infringing on his land. Huh ?!? He was upset that we were no longer infringing on his property.
> 
> We spent the morning visiting viveros for bamboo.
> 
> As for the topic of moving - the mesa directivo is very supportive of our positions. In fact the president says he can't get along with Mr Cohetes and Mr Cohetes has said he can't get along with the president. So it ain't just us...


----------



## Lobrow58 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks to all... we have done the ear plugs, the fans, closed windows (it's too hot at night to sleep with windows closed). For the most part these are nice quiet neighbors, but the dogs at night are just intolerable. 
Playing loud music won't solve my issue
Hopefully I will be able to find a way to get the local authorities to intervene. 15 barking, fighting dogs every night ( they have had as many as 22 at one time) are just too much for any one to deal with. 
I need some sleep.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Lobrow58 said:


> Thanks to all... we have done the ear plugs, the fans, closed windows (it's too hot at night to sleep with windows closed). For the most part these are nice quiet neighbors, but the dogs at night are just intolerable.
> Playing loud music won't solve my issue
> Hopefully I will be able to find a way to get the local authorities to intervene. 15 barking, fighting dogs every night ( they have had as many as 22 at one time) are just too much for any one to deal with.
> I need some sleep.


You are not going to like this answer.

We have some close Mexican friends. They have a house most people would dream of owning. She is a renowned artist and has a PhD in Chemistry. Her house is about 4 years old and is worth at least 20 million pesos. She recently moved to another part of town which does have noise ordinances and put her house on the market. The Cantinas make noise until 3AM plus - and it seems like they make the same amount of noise if there is one patron or 20. She went all the legal routes - including protection civil - and she is a very smart person. She gave up.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

That must be a full time job cleaning up the mess from 15 to 22 dogs .. I would have thought , that alone was a violation.. There are reasons why in the civilized portions of the USA your limited to the number of dogs and often cats you can have legally.. How in the world does HE sleep at night? That said people have dogs barking and making neighbors crazy everywhere and the barking never seems to bother the owners..


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Open up an art school for children...  



Gatos said:


> You are not going to like this answer.
> 
> We have some close Mexican friends. They have a house most people would dream of owning. She is a renowned artist and has a PhD in Chemistry. Her house is about 4 years old and is worth at least 20 million pesos. She recently moved to another part of town which does have noise ordinances and put her house on the market. The Cantinas make noise until 3AM plus - and it seems like they make the same amount of noise if there is one patron or 20. She went all the legal routes - including protection civil - and she is a very smart person. She gave up.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

DiverSailor123 said:


> Open up an art school for children...


Sorry - that response makes no sense to me. Can you perhaps put it differently ?


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Noise and Zoning are seldom issues in Mexico but children.. if you can stir up a huff about anything its kids ... That's how they shut down a Cantina and a Beer store on Cozumel.. Day Care Center.. It wasn't even there first , but it was proven, as much as it needed to be proven , to be much more needed than another Cantina or another beer.... You just need to gather, The Right... Moms Wives and most of all Abuela's / Mamina's and that Cantina is GONE! ound:



Gatos said:


> Sorry - that response makes no sense to me. Can you perhaps put it differently ?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

DiverSailor123 said:


> Noise and Zoning are seldom issues in Mexico but children.. if you can stir up a huff about anything its kids ... That's how they shut down a Cantina and a Beer store on Cozumel.. Day Care Center.. It wasn't even there first , but it was proven, as much as it needed to be proven , to be much more needed than another Cantina or another beer.... You just need to gather, The Right... Moms Wives and most of all Abuela's / Mamina's and that Cantina is GONE! ound:


I'm not sure kids come into play at 3AM.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Believe me if you involve the right women the point will be made. Cantina's isnt that legal description limited to a particular time frame?


Gatos said:


> I'm not sure kids come into play at 3AM.


----------

